# HCAA Sweden Seminar clip



## Franc0 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,
   just got back from Sweden after conducting a couple seminars. Here's a youtube clip of some of the highlights. Lemme know what ya think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDXizo4g5WI´

Franco


----------



## Franc0 (Sep 27, 2008)

Crickets chirping......Hmm, not a single reply. They say if ya don't have something good to say, don't say nuthin'. Oh well. I'm welcoming _any _comments, both good or bad.


----------



## jarrod (Sep 27, 2008)

your approach to blocking/deflecting looked really interesting.  personally though, i'm not a big fan of practicing lots of non-resisting situational drills with fully cooperative partners.  i also noticed that some of your students didn't seem to have very good control of the weapon during some of the disarms (of course, i don't know their experience levels).  on a positive note, you look very fast & fluid!  thanks for sharing the clip.

also, i'm at work & had to watch with the sound off.  my apologies if i missed any important details.

jf


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 27, 2008)

Hell I enjoyed the clip[
I love the use of elbows and the flow of controlling the arm while striking the opponent then controlling the arm
I will  agree I like to see more control of the weapon while doing take downs but each to their own as long as the technique works.


----------



## Franc0 (Sep 27, 2008)

jarrod said:


> personally though, i'm not a big fan of practicing lots of non-resisting situational drills with fully cooperative partners. i also noticed that some of your students didn't seem to have very good control of the weapon during some of the disarms (of course, i don't know their experience levels).
> also, i'm at work & had to watch with the sound off. my apologies if i missed any important details.jf


 
Normally control of the weapon arm is essential, but this being the 1st time they (the majority of seminar attendees who are not my students) tried the moves, they weren't doing that so well at first. We advocate not trying to disarm a knife until severe damage is inflicted 1st. When learning the movements, ya gotta go slow first to better understand the mechanics, then resistance & speed is added more and more with practice. Thanks.

Franco


----------



## Brian King (Sep 30, 2008)

Great stuff Franco! Love the way you are blending the arts. Glad the seminars went well sir.

Regards
Brian King


----------

